# سقط القناع (اليوجينيا),



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع ده هيتكلم عن حاجه اسمها (اليوجينيا) 

طبعا انتوا بتسالو ايه اليوجينيا دى

معظم الناس لم تسمع عن اليوجينيا ومعظم من سمعوا عنها
يعتقدون انها انتهت بعد هزيمه هتلر عام 1945

اليوجينيا : هى علم تحسين الانسان عن طريق منح السلالات الاكثر صلاحيه فرصه 
اكثر للتكاثر السريع مقارنه بالسلالات الاقل صلاحيه
وصاحب هذا المصطلح هو (السير فرانسيس جالتون) حيث انه يرى ان الجنس البشرى 
قد انحرف بسبب نزعه الخير عند الاثرياء وانسانيتهم التى شجعت غير القادرين 
على الانجاب مما افسد اليه الانتخاب الطبيعى ومن ثم اصبح جنس البشر فى 
حاجه الى نوع من الانتخاب الاصطناعى.

وجوهر واساس اليوجينيا هو

" ان يستبدل الانتخاب الطبيعى انتخاب اخر اصطناعيا واعيا بهدف
الاسراع من تطوير الصفات المرغوبه والتخلص من الصفات الغير مرغوبه"

فاليوجينيا ترى ان هناك من البشر من هم افضل من غيرهم من يستحقون ان ينتخبوا
اكثر من الاخرين وان يمثلوا فى الجيل التالى بنسبه تفوق نسبتهم فى الجيل الحالى

وانتشرت وذاعت هذه الحركه فى اوائل القرن العشرين فى اوروبا وامريكا وتعاطف معها الكثيرون
من كبار المفكرين والعلماء والساسه والفلاسف ورجال المال مثل ( جوليان هكسلى _ روزفلت
تشرشل_ لورانس _ وغيرهم كثيرون وكثيرون)

من اهم مهام اليوجينيا

هو كبح جماح النمو السكانى وقد شجعته نخبه تستخدم قوه المال 
فى دفع الدول الفقيره الى ان تطلب اباده جزء من شعبها 
هذه النخبه لا تدافع عن اليوجينيا _ لاسمح الله _ لانها قرات كتاب "اصل الانواع" لابد ان 
هناك حافز ماديا وهو موارد العالم الثالث

نرى ان الصين اقتنعت بالمزايا الاقتصاديه للحد من التزايد السكانى
فقررت الحكومه ان تخفض عدد عشيرتها واتبعت ساسه صارمه لا تسمح الا بطفل واحد للعائله.

وعن اراء العلماء فى حركه اليوجينيا

** نرى ان برجهام : يوكد ان السود فى امريكا يشكلون نسبه من "ضعاف العقول"
تزيد نسبتهم فى المجتمع
**هربت سبنسر اكد ان الفقراء بطبيعتهم لا يستحقون وان الواجب الا نشجع بقاء نسلهم
**داروين يقول ان (الاصلح) هو الذىيترك نسلا اكبر
**يقول هكسلى :ان تعليم الجماهير الفقيره قد خلق طبقه عريضه يمكن ان نسميهم 
طبقه (لاغبياء الجدد)واليوجينيا ضد الاغبياء.
**وقد طالب "لورانس" باغلاق كل المدارس فورا لان معظم البشر لا يجب ان يتعلموا القراءه والكتابه

**يقول جورج مور : ان اشباح الحرب والمجاعه اخف وطاه مقارنه بالخطر الذى يتوعد ها من تعليم 
الجماهير الفقيره


ثم دخلنا الى عصر الهندسه الوراثيه والبيوتكنولوجيا والجولوجيا وتزايدت الابحاث 
التى ترتبط بالصفات السلوكيه وبالذكاء وفى عام 2001 اعلن " ريتشاردلين"
عن عوده اليوجينيا....اعاده تقييم
وقال فيه:اننا على ابواب عصر جديد اننا نتحرك بسرعه تفوق الخيال الى نوع بشرى
جديد وستسبقه حرب عرقيه.

ان المخيف هو ان الاصوات قد اخذت تتصاعد وتتعاقب ويتزايد ارتفاعها بمجد اليوجينيا 
ويتلوث الجو الذى نتنفسه 
ظهر الوجه الحقيقى القبيح لليوجينيا وقد سقط القناع 


منقوووول​


----------



## قلم حر (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سقط القناع (اليوجينيا),*

مش عارف أقول أيه !
غالبا ما تظهر أشنع النظريات و أغربها ......أهدافا لمصلحة الاٍنسانيه ......فيتم التغطيه على الوسيله الشنيعه بواسطه الأهداف ( ألتي يفترض أن تكون نبيله ) !
شكرا للموضوع المميز .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سقط القناع (اليوجينيا),*



قلم حر قال:


> مش عارف أقول أيه !
> غالبا ما تظهر أشنع النظريات و أغربها ......أهدافا لمصلحة الاٍنسانيه ......فيتم التغطيه على الوسيله الشنيعه بواسطه الأهداف ( ألتي يفترض أن تكون نبيله ) !
> شكرا للموضوع المميز .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .






شكرااااااااااا ليك يا قلم حر 

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bino (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سقط القناع (اليوجينيا),*

كاندى هو انتى فى ثانويه عامه ؟؟؟؟ و لا عندك حد بيذاكر دروس القراءه بتاعت 3 ثانوى ؟


----------



## candy shop (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سقط القناع (اليوجينيا),*

لا 

بس ممكن اعرف ليه

شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## Bino (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سقط القناع (اليوجينيا),*

أصل موضوعك ده درس قراءه موجود بالنص فى منهج 3 ثانوى عام .... بس غريبه انك مش كاتبه منقووووول


----------



## candy shop (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سقط القناع (اليوجينيا),*

الموضوع فعلا منقول بس مش من كتاب

من النت 

وممكن اكون نسيت اكتب منقول

شكراااااااااا ليك​


----------



## jim_halim (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سقط القناع (اليوجينيا),*

[]
سلام و نعمة .. 

شكراً لكي أخت كاندي علي الموضوع .. 

و أعتقد أن هذا الموضوع في منتهي الخطورة .. 

و حقيقة أنه جاء ضمن مناهج الصف الثانوي يجعله أكثر خطورة .. 

الموضوع يلمح إلي أن الصين طبقت مبدأ اليوجينيا و هو إتهام خطير .. 

و يلمح إلي أن سياسة تحديد النسل هي نوع من أنواع اليوجينيا .. و هو إتهام أخطر .. 

فأنا شخصياً لا أعلم إلا أقل القليل عن اليوجينيا , ربما الخطوط العريضة فقط 

و أعتقد أن هذا المبدأ يمشي في خطين بالتاوازي ..  ( اليوجينيا الإيجابية ) و هي أن ننتخب نحن بدلاً من الطبيعة الفئة ال ( superior )  أو الأفضل من وجهة نظرنا .. و نزيد من نسلها و الإهتمام بها و تنقيتها .. و مثال لهذه الفئة ( الجنس الآري ) من وجهة نظر هتلر .. 

و ( اليوجينيا السلبية ) و هي أن نحد من تكاثر الفئة ال ( inferior )  أو الجنس الأسوأ بشتي الطرق و بالقتل إذا لزم الأمر .. و مثال لهذه النوعية الملونون , الفقراء , المتخلفون عقلياً .. 

لذلك فأعتقد شخصياً أن تحديد النسل يختلف عن اليوجينيا .. 

أولاً من جهة الهدف .. فهدف تحديد النسل هو تحسين نوعية الحياة للفرد ( أي فرد ) 

و هدف اليوجينيا هو الإرتقاء بالجنس و المحافظة علي الجنس الأحسن و تنقيته من الأجناس الأخري 

و ثانياً : لأن اليوجينيا تتعارض - و بشدة - مع الديموقراطية .. فالديموقراطية ما هي إلا المساواة بين الأفراد جميعاً , و أهم شيء لدي الديموقراطية هو الفرد 

أما اليوجينيا فهي العكس تماماً .. فهي لا تعترف بالمساواة بين الأفرد و أهم شيء عندها هو ( الجنس ) و تغلبه علي الفرد بل و تضحي بالفرد في سبيل الجنس .. 


و ثالثاً من جهة التطبيق : فلا وجود لليوجينيا السلبية أو الإيجابية في تحديد النسل ( علي حد علمي ) 

لكن في النهاية .. تحديد النسل يتداخل مع اليوجينيا في أكثر من نقطة .. و ربما يلتقون في نظرية ملتس 

و حيث أن الموضوع بعيد جداً عن تخصصي فكل كلامي السابق قد يكون خطأ 

و لذلك نحتاج فعلاً لمن له علم أكثر ليوضح لنا هذا الموضوع بأكثر تفصيل 

​[/]


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سقط القناع (اليوجينيا),*

ياريت حد يكون متخصص يقراه

ويوضحلنا تفاصيله

شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## سيزار (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سقط القناع (اليوجينيا),*

مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سقط القناع (اليوجينيا),*



سيزار قال:


> مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع




شكراااااااااااااااااا لمرورك​


----------

